# Igf1-Lr3 Calve Mutation Protocol



## JJB1 (Apr 2, 2014)

This Igf1-Lr3 Protocol and workout routine has helped my personal training clients, and myself build monster calves.


Train calves 3x/week and administer 100mcg Igf1-Lr3 post workout in a series of micro injections into each calve muscle spread out about 1/2" from each other. Each calve will get 10 injects each consisting of 5mcg Igf1-Lr3 per inject site.


CALVE WORKOUT


I find the best response from calves comes by training them 3 times a week, hitting only one exercise per workout. Make sure you do a different exercise each of the 3 times. 
It's very important with calves to use a very slow cadence throughout the movement. If you ever see guys work their calves by bouncing the weight quickly, you'll notice they have no calves. They are merely being lazy and often putting way too much weight on the machine. This is a total waste of time. I believe in heavy weights, but you want to slowly squeeze the weight up, contract and flex with a 3 count hold at the top of the movement, and take a 5 count on the negative, into a good stretch. Each rep should take approximately 10 seconds to complete. You want a weight that you can only get 10 good reps. There are 3 parts to each set. You will use 3 foot positions to hit the outer and inner head of the calves. There will be 4 complete sets with 3 parts to each set, and a change in order of foot position for each successive set. You can do these on the seated calve raise machine, inclined calve raise machine, standing calve raise machine, leg press, etc. 


SET #1:


Do 10 slow reps with toes facing forward, very slow and controlled, strong contraction at the top and a 3 count hold, then slowly take it down in a 5 count with a good stretch. Immediately after completing 10 reps which you should barely be able to do based on how heavy your weight is, point your toes outward and do 5-10 more reps in the exact same fashoin to emphasize the inner head. Then, immediately after this, point your toes inward and complete the final 5-10 reps in the sane fashion to emphasize the outer head. This is considered 1 set. 


SET #2:


Same exact idea but this time you begin with toes outward, move into toes inward, and end with toes straight ahead. 


SET #3:


Same idea but begin with toes inward, move into toes straight ahead, and end with toes outward.


SET #4:


REPEAT SET #1


----------



## kevlor (Apr 3, 2014)

That's the protocol I am talking about 

Check it out www.SuperiorPeptide.com


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 5, 2014)

The most effective form of IGF is Long R3 IGF-1, it has been chemically altered and has had amino acid changes which cause it to avoid binding to proteins in the human body and allow it to have a much longer half life, around 20-30 hours. &#147;Long R3 IGF-1 is an 83 amino acid analog of IGF-1 comprising the complete human IGF-1 sequence with the substition of an Arg(R) for the Glu(E) at position three, hence R3, and a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N terminus. This analog of IGF-1 has been produced with the purpose of increasing the biological activity of the IGF peptide.&#148; 


&#147;Long R3 IGF-1 is significantly more potent than IGF-1. The enhanced potency is due to the decreased binding of Long R3 IGF-1 to all known IGF binding proteins. These binding proteins normally inhibit the biological actions of IGF&#146;s.&#148;


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 5, 2014)

Great info


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 11, 2014)

I thought igf1-Lr3 was a centrally acting agent. With that said, does it really matter where one injects it? I've heard it argued both ways, but am curious if there is any new science behind it one way or another. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------

